# 3DP - Pointerra Limited



## JTLP (27 March 2008)

Just noted this new listing today.

Background Info:
Company Website - http://www.soilsub.com/
Capital Raising - $5 Million
Shares on Issue - 5 Million
Issue Price - $1 per share 

They have a product called NutriMix which is a type of fertiliser that can be used in sand/desert regions such as the Middle East and China where water is scarce. NutriMix has a very high water retention rate and is highly favoured in these arid regions.

The company has also signed a $US30 million ($A33 million) exclusive licensing agreement with The Timms Cho Group in China, where NutriMix production has already begun. The agreement includes the development of a 400,000 hectare biodiesel project in China's Jiangxi province.

They expect to have a positive cash inflow (ableit small) from June '08 and a gradual increase in cash flow until November '08, where a whopping increase of almost 500% is expected from October.


----------



## Dezza (27 March 2008)

*Re: SOI - Soilsub Technologies*

Ended down at 70c with not much volume traded...bit of a disappointment if anyone was holding from float. 

Did it even crack the issue price?


----------



## Miner (6 April 2008)

*Re: SOI - Soilsub Technologies*

Soil Sub Technologies
 SOI
 BUY – wise-owl.com (Tim Morris)
 $0.61

Alan Kohler also recommended soft commodites to buy
But food and water? These are in global shortage, and getting shorter. This is one of life’s few current certainties. Where there’s a free market prices are soaring, and there is an international scramble to build new production capacity and increase supply. The food and water boom has only just begun. 

With food this means fertiliser, since the supply of arable land is more or less fixed, and declining on a per capita basis. 

With water it means desalination because since the nations that need more water are getting fundamentally drier.


----------



## CoffeeKing (10 May 2008)

*Re: SOI - Soilsub Technologies*

Soil sub, another 800000 shares for working capital purposes, I thought they already had enough money from the prospectus?
Will this extra load influence stock price...


----------



## CoffeeKing (29 September 2008)

*Re: SOI - Soilsub Technologies*

I was watching somethings today and SOI popped up...
it is currently at 0.255
at 12:36:05 there seemed to be a very large buy (150,388 @ 0.795)
at 12:36:19 there seemed to be a very large sell (150,388 @ 0.255)

14 secs - Can someone tell me what happened here...

Did someone lose a truck load or is this one of them phantom trades you here about every now and then, was it a glich in the system?


----------



## CoffeeKing (28 October 2008)

*Re: SOI - Soilsub Technologies*

Yo,

I missed all the action on SOI today, some first aid course I had to attend
it scooted to 57c and ended at 35c ( 20c on MON open )
Cannot find any news for this upsurge and now in trading halt...
Have searched for Timms cho group but nothing except SOI news.
Any answers out there...

FOUND IT, middle east HOA signed, the places you have to look, sheesh

This must of all happened today, bugger


----------



## CoffeeKing (28 October 2008)

*Re: SOI - Soilsub Technologies*

How long does a chinese winter last ??? anyone know when it even starts

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00896173

Do they have winter in the middle east ??? I thought this place was hot and dusty, never been there

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00896174

Above 2 only come out since my last post, not looking properly


----------



## CoffeeKing (28 October 2008)

*Re: SOI - Soilsub Technologies*

I'm happy now, my last 2 posts were fired off too quick
done some further checking and got my answers

(didn't realise 20 mins for an edit on posts )

Yep they have winters and snow etc etc, didn't know that!

Wish I had of been home, the joys of working PAH


----------



## CoffeeKing (2 April 2009)

*Re: SOI - Soilsub Technologies*

Ah well...

Anyone have more company info regarding this appointment 

Seems I haven't been keeping up with the news, other things have
had my attention


----------



## JTLP (2 April 2009)

*Re: SOI - Soilsub Technologies*

Sad day for this company. Hasn't been around for long at all. Just over a year in fact. Guess the GFC took them down. Somebody might like to prod and poke through ann's...when I first put them up here they had already made agreements and were producing...wonder where it all fell off the rails?

Is this some kind of record? I start 1 thread and they go into admin? 

1/1 

DNH


----------



## CoffeeKing (8 April 2009)

*Re: SOI - Soilsub Technologies*



JTLP said:


> Sad day for this company. Hasn't been around for long at all. Just over a year in fact. Guess the GFC took them down. Somebody might like to prod and poke through ann's...when I first put them up here they had already made agreements and were producing...wonder where it all fell off the rails?
> 
> Is this some kind of record? I start 1 thread and they go into admin?
> 
> ...




*Is this some kind of record? I start 1 thread and they go into admin?*

Just don't make a habit of it...lol


----------



## surf73 (23 November 2010)

*Re: SOI - Soilsub Technologies*

Does anybody know what happened to these guys?

I had around 10,000 shares and thought they went under in 2008 (but I don't recall receiving any paperwork from them).
They vanished from my Commsec homepage but I heard the name mentioned earlier today so I googled them and it looks like they're still around.


----------



## Miner (24 November 2010)

*Re: SOI - Soilsub Technologies*



CoffeeKing said:


> *Is this some kind of record? I start 1 thread and they go into admin?*
> 
> Just don't make a habit of it...lol




apology Coffee King to visit this thread after more than a year.
This SOI appears to be a con man's game. What I am concerned people like Alan Kohler once recommended it. His credibility is under question.

Second thing (sorry for this joke) - may be you start BHP thread. Then BHP goes into administration and we buy lot of BHP shares. Jokes apart mate - you know that your participation will not bring BHP into administration. So why blame yourself as a jinx. It was the con management SOI and ill luck few of the investors who trusted them. I am sure you would read this thread and will be cheerful


----------



## McCoy Pauley (24 November 2010)

*Re: SOI - Soilsub Technologies*

Looks like the company was restored to official quotation in April this year.  Don't know what that means for shareholders before the company was suspended from trade.  May be worth a call to the broker.


----------



## springhill (14 February 2011)

*Re: SOI - Soilsub Technologies*

Picked this one up as a spec punt late last year @1c, paid off nicely today thanks very much, up 63% but up as high as 84% intraday.
No anny out today, will be watching tomorrow.


----------



## springhill (12 April 2011)

*Re: SOI - Soilsub Technologies*

SOI gone into trading halt today, citing 'material transaction'.

Activities this year 'The principal activities of the Company during the year has been investigating the Nutrimix IP, reviewing other soil substitute technologies and assessing other investment opportunities'

For those interested in specs, could be worth watching what materialises from this.

Holding.


----------



## springhill (12 April 2011)

*Re: SOI - Soilsub Technologies*



springhill said:


> SOI gone into trading halt today, citing 'material transaction'.
> 
> Activities this year 'The principal activities of the Company during the year has been investigating the Nutrimix IP, reviewing other soil substitute technologies and assessing other investment opportunities'
> 
> ...




Further information here from proactiveinvestors, relating to a potential manganese project in West Timor.

http://www.proactiveinvestors.com.a...t-pending-transaction-announcement-15411.html


----------



## springhill (14 April 2011)

*Re: SOI - Soilsub Technologies*

Further information released by SOI today and the re-direction and restructure of the company.

Nutrimix will be changed in it's previous form, to one where key ingredients are more readily accessible. 6 month trial is being proposed.

Acquisition of the West Timor Manganese project is still on the table.
Further news reports here.
http://www.proactiveinvestors.com.a...quire-high-grade-manganese-project-15501.html

Expected to come out of suspension tomorrow.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20110414/pdf/41y1lvr5v544dy.pdf


----------



## springhill (10 June 2011)

*Re: SOI - Soilsub Technologies*

SOI have released an activities update covering firstly, their Nutrimix product and possible combinations of waste material that can be used, including green waste from Qld local council collection sites.

Secondly, they have hinted there may be potential for another manganese acquisition in West Timor.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20110610/pdf/41z5809ghym85t.pdf


----------



## springhill (7 July 2011)

*Re: SOI - Soilsub Technologies*

Update from Sub Soil, revolving mostly around Nutrimix. Results from various compounds of soil suppliments due in 4-6 weeks.

No further word on the DD being done on manganese project.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20110707/pdf/41znm5wmp6h7bw.pdf


----------



## springhill (21 July 2011)

*Re: SOI - Soilsub Technologies*

Annoucement out today, Perigee Capital has accumulated 28m (7.63%) of SOI in the past 2 and 1/2 months. 

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20110721/pdf/41zwtj3jfqhw2m.pdf

Soil Sub Technologies (ASX: SOI) had 28,064,403 of its shares acquired by Perigee Capital Pty Ltd between May 5 and July 20 through a combination of on market and off market purchases.

The shares were acquired between a price of $0.013 and $0.01, representing a consideration of about $285,000.

With a 7.63% stake in Soil Sub Technologies, Perigee Capital has now become a substantial shareholder. 

Perigee Capital provides funds management services to high net worth individuals and focuses on early stage resource assets and the companies developing them.

On June 14 Soil Sub Technologies commenced due diligence on the Tasinifu Manganese Project, including the engagement of Indonesian based geologists in conjunction with Australian based geologists Ravex Pty Ltd.

The company has an option to acquire a 70% interest in the high grade manganese project, from an Indonesian company.

The project is located in West Timor in the Indonesian province of Nusa Tenggara Timur, which is becoming well known as a source of high-grade (plus 40% manganese) manganese ore.


----------



## grandia3 (25 July 2011)

*Re: SOI - Soilsub Technologies*

Well, I am excited with the manganese project here 
let's hope for more good news


----------



## grandia3 (8 August 2011)

*Re: SOI - Soilsub Technologies*

the option to acquire the manganese project will expire this thursday, 11th of august

hoping for the good news


----------



## springhill (12 August 2011)

*Re: SOI - Soilsub Technologies*



grandia3 said:


> the option to acquire the manganese project will expire this thursday, 11th of august
> 
> hoping for the good news




No such luck.
SOI opted to terminate the option for Tasinifu Project, citing difficult terrain and high exploration costs. SP has been pummelled accordingly. I still believe these guys will look to more resource project potential in the future and at present to continue working on Nutrimix.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20110810/pdf/4209ygkp38jk2z.pdf

Would not suprise to see a share consolidation and a cap raising soon.


----------



## springhill (26 June 2012)

*Re: SOI - Soilsub Technologies*

SOI had its highest volume day yesterday in 14 months.

I still maintain they are not that interested in the Nutrimix product, and are aspiring miners. Possibly the announcement of a project they will be considering imminent?


----------



## springhill (27 June 2012)

*Re: SOI - Soilsub Technologies*

Another high volume day for SOI yesterday.


----------



## springhill (28 June 2012)

*Re: SOI - Soilsub Technologies*

3rd high volume day for SOI


----------



## stormboy (4 February 2014)

*Re: SOI - Soilsub Technologies*

Does anyone have these or an opinion, up 150% in the last year, 400% in the last 6 months. Currently 0.004.


----------



## springhill (18 February 2014)

*Re: SOI - Soilsub Technologies*

Is there life in this old dog yet?

SOI has made an extraordinary recovery after being on life support at 0.1/0.2c just 5 months ago.

The share price now sits at 0.8/0.9c with a buy v sell volume split of 66m v 12m

32m were traded today.

Doesn't take a genius to work out that an acquisition or significant business deal is in the vicinity......


----------



## piggybank (18 February 2014)

*Re: SOI - Soilsub Technologies*



springhill said:


> Doesn't take a genius to work out that an acquisition or significant business deal is in the vicinity......




Hi Springhill,

So I pressume (given your statement) that you have some of this stock? Sorry to tell you but the stock went down today (12.5%) and closed at 0.007 (7 tenths of a cent - less than one whole cent ). Which equals $43,190.00c - not a lot of dosh really...

Regards
PB


----------



## springhill (18 February 2014)

*Re: SOI - Soilsub Technologies*



piggybank said:


> Hi Springhill,
> 
> So I pressume (given your statement) that you have some of this stock? Sorry to tell you but the stock went down today (12.5%) and closed at 0.007 (7 tenths of a cent - less than one whole cent ). Which equals $43,190.00c - not a lot of dosh really...
> 
> ...




Hi Piggybank,

I used to have a direct interest in these, but still maintain an indirect interest as well as my wife owning a few.

Not surprised to see a minor fall, what I am surprised about is that it rose to these levels from 0.1c.

Will maintain an interest to see what is actually going on here, but have no intention to own shares again directly.

P.S. Keep up the good work with your posts, I enjoy reading them and that stock threads are being reinvigorated by people like yourself investing some time into the forum


----------



## System (11 July 2016)

On July 11th, 2016, Soil Sub Technologies Limited (SOI) changed its name and ASX code to Pointerra Limited (3DP).


----------



## greggles (31 October 2018)

Breakout for Pointerra Limited today following the release of its September 2018 Quarter Activities and Cash Flow Report which reported that the company has experienced significant growth in customer invoicing and cash receipts and material growth in its US sales pipeline.

Some good news finally after a very difficult 2018. 3DP finished the day up a massive 200% to 8.4c on its largest daily volume ever of almost 45 million shares.

Confidence appears to be returning.


----------



## samso (22 January 2019)

Looks like there is some action in 3DP the last 2 days
I think another announcement happening


----------



## Smurf1976 (23 January 2019)

samso said:


> Looks like there is some action in 3DP the last 2 days



It looks interesting but without knowing anything more about the company some alarm bells ring in that, according to the data I'm looking at at least, shares in this company have lost more than 99.9% of their value compared to a decade or so ago which is a rather dramatic fall.

That is a long time ago yes, but still I'm always wary of any stock with a past like that.


----------



## frugal.rock (15 July 2020)

Dusting off the thread.
Announcement 14/7/2020. ASX.
"Placement to Strategic Investor
Highlights:
• Australian Tech Entrepreneur Bevan Slattery Invests in Pointerra 
• Investment secures Mr Slattery’s corporate and commercial involvement 
in the Company
• Placement of 50 million shares at $0.05 raises $2.5 million
• Funds to be used to accelerate Pointerra’s global expansion

Pointerra Limited (ASX: 3DP) (“Pointerra”; “Company”) is pleased to announce a placement of $2.5m (50,000,000 shares @ $0.05 per share) to Capital  Trust, the early 
stage investment vehicle of technology entrepreneur, Mr Bevan Slattery and the Slattery family.
There placement is being made under the Company’s ASX Listing Rule 7.1 issue capacity.

In making the investment in Pointerra, Bevan commented, “When you understand the exponential growth in geospatial data that is being captured by third party systems that in turn create these massive data lakes worldwide, combined with the enormous growth of cloud compute and machine learning, you realise that the geospatial analytics platforms that have been built from the ground up in the “new world” will quickly surpass traditional methods of 3D geospatial analysis.” 
“After speaking with the management team and understanding our aligned vision, I am excited that Pointerra has the potential to be a world leader in this field and ultimately to help feed the geospatial systems behind industries including telecommunications, renewable energy and autonomous vehicles. I am tremendously excited that an Australian team is building this global capability.”

Closed $0.093, up 72%


----------



## Trav. (15 July 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Closed $0.093, up 72%




That is a jump for holders.I imagine a few profit takers throughout the day, as it reached a high of $0.12


----------



## frugal.rock (15 July 2020)

Up another 20%... another Nearmap perhaps. 
Same field, being geo spatial data...
watch this space. (I know a little bit about this area...)


----------



## frugal.rock (27 July 2020)




----------



## rederob (30 July 2020)

Receipts and annual contract value have doubled over the year.
Interesting platform to leverage from, and with runs on the board and a big US client, this little techie could go places.
Only downside is how it works out contract pricing - seems to be tailored to client needs so could be hard to determine the extent that market penetration reflects value.


----------



## frugal.rock (10 August 2020)

A nice up day. 
Solid volume, solid bar.


----------



## frugal.rock (17 August 2020)

Seems like Bevan Slattery knows what he is doing. 
Follow the money. 
Still kicking myself my buy order didn't get filled properly... back when... ended up with only 2000 shares. Current market value of my stock $570.... on 29.5% profit..grrr!


----------



## barney (17 August 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Still kicking myself my buy order didn't get filled properly...




Off topic but feel your pain FR .... 

Had a similar buy order on AMG (one of my old favorites) the other day on the 22nd July trying to buy what I thought might be the possible low at 3 cents and missed by literally a handful of trades ...

Hasn't hit 3 cents since and currently 4.4 cents  ... painful to watch

Post winging and back on topic.  3DP has been, and is on a roll


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 August 2020)

there was a bit in the _AFR _today on the Slattery connection. All part of the _*Fast and Furious*_ trading these days, though it would be fair to say this is a well worn path (for those  with the info and operating in such a way)


> Tech entrepreneur *Bevan Slattery* sure is a shareholder's best friend, particularly at the micro-cap end of the market. His disclosed investments in listed players intelliHr and Pointerra have put a rocket up their valuations. Slattery is best known as the founder of successful internet services businesses Pipe Networks, NextDC, Megaport and Superloop. These days, he's reportedly looking to diversify his ballooning wealth with penny stock bets.





> Since HR technology business *intelliHR *disclosed on August 6 that Slattery would contribute $2.5 million towards a $5.5 million placement at 7.5¢, the company's stock has more than tripled to 23¢. Assuming shareholders approve the deal next month, Slattery is sitting on a $5.17 million paper profit off a $2.5 million investment in just over a couple of weeks.





> It doesn't end there though. On July 14, previously unremarkable 3D data-mapping business *Pointerra* revealed Slattery was to invest $2.5 million into the business via a placement of 50 million shares at 5¢ each. On the day of the news Pointerra's stock climbed 72 per cent to 9.3¢ and has since raced higher to last close at 26.5¢. The market-moving entrepreneur has made more than fourfold, or $10.75 million, on his $2.5 million investment already.
> 
> Penny stock watchers are wondering what share registers Slattery may end up on next.



https://www.afr.com/rear-window/bevan-slattery-s-midas-touch-20200816-p55m74


----------



## frugal.rock (1 September 2020)

Flattery for Slattery. 
Noice.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 September 2020)

Slattery is an interesting guy. See SuperLoop SLC thread

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/slc-superloop-limited.29844/page-2


----------



## frugal.rock (1 September 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Still kicking myself my buy order didn't get filled properly... back when... ended up with only 2000 shares.



Was a good thing I kicked myself yesterday again, because it made me buy yesterday at 3:45pm on 0.275 for another portfolio holding.
I got very lucky with the timing....
Today's close saw a final rise of 39%
on a crappy market day.


----------



## frugal.rock (2 September 2020)

Still moving forward.
That's 50% in 2 days...nice run.


----------



## frugal.rock (3 September 2020)

After noting a high of 0.445 yesterday, my musings led me to believe 0.50 was the target, however I didn't re-enter this morning. 
I did have a look at it, but was indecisive and didn't get back to it.
Will look a bit closer tomorrow...


----------



## barney (3 September 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Today's close saw a final rise of 39%
> on a crappy market day.




On a Roll there "Rock" .... I guess that makes it "Rock 'n Roll"


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 September 2020)

baggus tennis

(for some...... )


----------



## frugal.rock (29 September 2020)

Typical, pop on the first day of school holidays.... yesterday, distractions a plenty...
Reminder to self, finalise taxes and get your alerts up to date....


----------



## frugal.rock (11 November 2020)

Another one I have kept looking at recently thinking I should buy as it's due for a surge... typical. 
(There's one more "secret" stock which I believe is due for a big surge... will get rid of a few bottom draw stonks to buy it and post in appropriate thread tomorrow.)


----------



## frugal.rock (22 July 2021)

Considered a buy on 0.45 in the last week or so for a reversal, but wasn't convinced.
Might be one to watch, has gone for some solid runs in the past, but is the bottom in?
Haven't been following the FA on it, so a bit blind in that current regard.


----------



## frugal.rock (16 September 2021)

Probably due for an update...
Took a small long position this morning. 
Hoping it doesn't want to fill the gap... tight stop required.


----------

